# TTS rear bumper silver trim finish failing / exhaust chrome



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

The finish of the silver trim on my rear bumper is failing in several places along its length.

It's starting to look like a lacquered alloy wheel on which moisture has got under the lacquer.





































Audi are replacing my seat side trims, later in the month, which have started to break off. I asked if the silver trim could also be replaced but both Sheffield Audi and Audi UK are blaming external influences.

The trim hasn't been damaged and the rest of the bumper, which has been exposed to the same ' external influences', is fine so I think the trim is defective and should be replaced under the bodywork warranty.

I've also brought up the chrome failing on the exhaust trims, which they're also not willing to replace. Both my Mk1 and Mk2 tailpipes were in far better condition at 10+ years of age! The chrome is coming off in places and has gone milky in others.

The tailpipes are disappointing but I can begrudgingly accept them as they are but really feel the silver bumper trim issue is unacceptable.

Has anyone else had these issues and managed to get them resolved?


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

peter-ss said:


> The finish of the silver trim on my rear bumper is failing in several places along its length.
> 
> It's starting to look like a lacquered alloy wheel on which moisture has got under the lacquer.
> 
> ...


My exhaust tips are the same. Audi have offered a 50/50 contribution for the replacement tips.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

I have the black edition - still will keep an eye on that trim.

I was in Audi last week as I found a paint defect on the rear bumper (paint blister) They rejected a warranty claim - Needless to say I went ballistic since every warranty item I have raised has been brushed off.
The car is 9 months old.
Whats the point in having these:-

3 year plastics paint warranty 
10 year paint warranty (metals)

My tips are not in the best shape either - I do clean with polish often but for me the construction quality is poor... My 17 year old Mk1 tips are in brand new like condition with zero corrosion.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I got all 4 exhaust tips replaced on my TTS when I picked it up in May as they were discoloured due the wrong cleaning product being used. They ended up replacing them FOC as I wouldn'y give the car 5 stars for presentation - They were around £44 each! and took a few weeks to arrive.
I clean them meticulously every week so will see how long they last, My Mk2 TTS was 10 years old when I sold it and they were like new...


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

It's disappointing after buying a vehicle from the main dealer and paying their extortionate service prices in the hope of some kind of loyalty.

After having the car for six months and covering 5000 miles I've just forked out £410 for what pretty much boils down to an oil and filter change and a new pollen filter!

After trying the dealer, then escalating to Audi Customer Services I've now entering complaint level.

It's a shame as the rest of the car's great.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Eight months after being referred to and contacting The Motor Ombudsman things have finally come to a conclusion.

Audi are now willing to contribute 50% towards the replacement of the rear bumper silver trim and the exhaust trims.

I've been passed from pillar to post and referred to different companies for written reports who were unable to provide them.

TMO referred me to DEKRA who told me they couldn't write a conclusive report as they were unable to determine the cause.

I asked the Ombudsman if DEKRA couldn't be certain then how could Audi be, which led to the 50/50 outcome.

It's no wonder Audi referred me to TMO, probably in the hope I'd get bored and give up!


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I have similar on the "chrome" surrounding the front grill.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

That milkyness on the silver trim looks like damage from TFR used at car washes. It's well known to kill the chrome window trim that Audi used for many years. Do you use those places? If you do I wouldn't be at all surprised if it's hastened the tail pipe corrosion too.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't use those places but the previous owner may well have.

The condition of the trims has deteriorated whilst I've had the car, despite using just car shampoo and good quality chrome cleaner / protector.

It'll be interesting to see how well the replacements last.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

peter-ss said:


> I don't use those places but the previous owner may well have.
> 
> The condition of the trims has deteriorated whilst I've had the car, despite using just car shampoo and good quality chrome cleaner / protector.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how well the replacements last.


That's good to know  If the previous owner did (or indeed the Audi dealer if the owner allowed them to clean) took it to places that use TFR then that is likely to be the cause - once the damage is done, that's it. The only resolution is to replace, which luckily is costing you much less.

On the chrome cleaner front, many of them contain abrasives, some are actually quite harsh. An abrasive cleaner will actually be taking the plating off the tail pipes - which one do you use?.

Once replaced, clean and prep with some panel wipe and apply a good polymer sealant (FK1000P or similar), keep them clean and re-do every 3 months or so. A top up with a spray sealant every few washes will help lengthen the re-coat time. If you're feeling flush, apply a ceramic coating to them and then just keep clean. If there are deposits on there they can often be removed with Tar remover and or a variety of non abrasive products which will keep the plating good.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Agree, looks like something that's been used to wash the car with either historically or regularly... I kinda get Audi's stance on this one.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

My MK3 TTS is looking obismal already, with chrome flaking off after only 18 months  









Meanwhile, 16+ year old MK1 still nearly as clean as the day I got it..









Words with dealers next week, I think. MK3 even worse than MK2 for dirt, and at least the chrome stayed on with the MK2.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

This is the cleaner I use, which doesn't seem particularly abrasive.










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

It _is_ a metal polish though so it has an abrasive in it. I'm not familiar with it so no idea how abrasive it would be.

Just by way of a comparison, Auto-Sol is a great metal polish, it's like toothpaste, really nice and smooth but has really strong cutting power.

You should only ever need to get the metal polish out to remove carbon deposits that won't shift with anything else.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

pcbbc said:


> My MK3 TTS is looking obismal already, with chrome flaking off after only 18 months
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll order some FK1000P ready for the new ones.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

peter-ss said:


> I'll order some FK1000P ready for the new ones.
> 
> Thanks for your advice.


No worries, happy to help if I can.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

peter-ss said:


> Eight months after being referred to and contacting The Motor Ombudsman things have finally come to a conclusion.
> 
> Audi are now willing to contribute 50% towards the replacement of the rear bumper silver trim and the exhaust trims.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear all that, but IMO there's two types of Audi dealer out there, the ones who understand customer service and loyalty, then the one's who don't. My exhaust tips (on my 16 plate TTS, now gone) corroded, I complained and all four were replaced under warranty without any argument. Others on this Forum have also had them replaced under warranty. Audi even know they're crap, as the dealer I used even had spares in stock! Huntingdon Audi BTW


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

my local audi dealer is replacing the tailpipe trims unde warranty, even though I didn't buy the car there and haven't had it serviced there

sounds like your dealer is the problem


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Mine are the same but now the car is out of warranty - anyone attempted to replace themselves?


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

carrock said:


> my local audi dealer is replacing the tailpipe trims unde warranty, even though I didn't buy the car there and haven't had it serviced there
> 
> sounds like your dealer is the problem


Please, please could you confirm if this has gone ahead?

Glasgow Audi say they cannot replace them under warranty, however I'm free to speak to Audi UK.

If your dealer is replacing them under warranty, then Audi UK will be picking up the tab for it. If they do it for you, they should for all of us.

If you could confirm, and if you're able to, PM me with a copy of the job sheet showing them replaced under warranty? I'll then take this to Glasgow Audi and keep everyone updated.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm pleased to say the failing trims were replaced yesterday by Sheffield Audi with a 50% contribution.

This wasn't the easiest thing to arrange with them (no response to emails) but I got there in the end!






























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Decent result. 
Perhaps another dealership would have replaced at their cost. I have had two sets replaced this far (20 months)
Make sure you keep them clean


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

Has anyone tried getting them coated? I wonder if black ceramic coating is possible as a refinish.


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm facing a similar issue.
Till now I've tried re-chroming them myself, but the electrolyte I have does not go well on steel / chrome. Some expermients I've made on copper were great, but for those tips, de-chroming might be necessary, followed by copper or nickel coat, before finally getting to chroming.
Not sure if I want to go through all of that.
Alternative is a high-temp glossy black spray-paint I have on standby. I guess that is the way it'll go at the end.
Ceramic coat will go on top if it performs well.


----------



## Harsha369 (Sep 18, 2018)

peter-ss said:


> I'm pleased to say the failing trims were replaced yesterday by Sheffield Audi with a 50% contribution.
> 
> This wasn't the easiest thing to arrange with them (no response to emails) but I got there in the end!
> 
> ...


Looks nice and fresh! 50-50 sounds pretty decent! My Audi dealer/stealer would probably never do that for me!  My car has Aftermarket ABT black chrome tips on it but my stock ones had held on pretty well for about 18 months before I got my exhaust changed. Got lucky I guess!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dealer replaced our chrome tips without asking during service and it was out of warranty as a JOGW.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Glad you got it sorted, but gob smacked at how the Dealer has treated you. No way would I have accepted a 50/50 on it. Plenty of evidence on this Forum that many Dealers will and do replace the exhaust tips under Warranty, as they did with my 16 plate TTS. Frankly, if that had me, I would have kicked up a shit storm over it!

To ensure my new TTS doesn't suffer the same fate, I have coated my exhaust tips with Gtechniq EXO. On my last car, the tips were cleaned/waxed on a weekly basis, but despite all the TLC they got, they still corroded after a year and a half. I've done 12k so far and my tips are still immaculate (only have to wash them now) and time will tell I guess.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I certainly didn't let it lie.

After Sheffield Audi blamed 'external influences' Audi Customer Services suggested trying another dealer.

I took it to Derby Audi who were more sympathetic but, after leaving me in the showroom for a while, came back with the same response.

Audi said the decision could only be overturned with a report from PVWI, who couldn't write a report as they are a paintwork specialist.

I was then referred to The Motor Ombudsman who used delaying tactics.

Next I was referred to DEKRA who also couldn't write a report as they weren't certain of the cause.

Based on this TMO's conclusion was 50/50.

Was it worth the hassle? Probably not.

If I wasn't in the TTOC I would have sold the car by now!


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

For those interested in the part numbers for this item.

I have emailed Audi as just recently purchased the car 2017 model and have the same issue. I will see if they can replace/contribute


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

peter-ss said:


> I certainly didn't let it lie.
> 
> After Sheffield Audi blamed 'external influences' Audi Customer Services suggested trying another dealer.
> 
> ...


I find all that really hard to scan, as all I did was ask them to take a look when the car was in for a service, then when I collected it that day, four new tips had been fitted. No charge, no fuss and all done under warranty. They also replaced FOC a number of wheel nut covers, as the plastic had dulled on a few. Huntingdon Audi


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

My Audi dealership are also going to replace all 4 under warranty -just bought the car off them less than a month. No fuss.


----------



## Tisc 3 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi,

I'm looking for some help from others who have had the tail pipes fixed under warranty.

My TTS roadster '16 was at Audi Bedford today for the TTS break noise others have had. They couldn't help with this, left me with the option of paying to replace disk/pads at my own cost. My car has 10k miles and I only bought from another Audi dealers one yr ago.

While there I asked them to look at the tail pipes as they starting to pit/chrome fail like others have reported. First they suggested it was normal due to road salt, then I need to buy special cleaner from them to sort? I suggested others had these replaced under warranty at garages in the same group (Huntington), Bedford said they called Huntington and claimed they have also never heard of this issue or ever replaced any tail pipes. The stopped just sort of saying I was making it up. Any ideas how to take this forward??


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Tisc 3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for some help from others who have had the tail pipes fixed under warranty.
> 
> ...


Utter nonsense, you're being lied to. Sadly, this doesn't surprise me at all. Here's a copy of my receipt for warranty replacement of all 4 exhaust tips... I'm sure others will post their receipts as well  Hope this helps.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Doesn't really matter what one person or the other gets in terms of good will.. it's judged on its own merits.
Best action is to return the car to the dealer where you purchased it from and ask them what can be done.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> Doesn't really matter what one person or the other gets in terms of good will.. it's judged on its own merits.
> Best action is to return the car to the dealer where you purchased it from and ask them what can be done.


Nonsense. You don't ask them, you tell them. Adopt a submissive approach and all they'll do is take the piss out of you.


----------



## Tisc 3 (Jan 3, 2019)

Thanks pred. Good to have something to back me up before I call back tomorrow to complain.

The service person at the garage hadn't a clue about anything to do with the car. Asked a simple question about servicing and got a nonsense response.

I bought the car from a dealer 125miles from my house and they have had it back three times for about 2months in total in the yr I have had the car so was desperate to not lose it again and get stuff sorted at my local garage.

I'm used to fighting with dealers, sadly. Found giving them no choice with evidence of known issues works best!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Warranty claims are a judgement call in most cases, you can shout all you want but you're less likely to get what you want if you just act a dick..


----------



## Tisc 3 (Jan 3, 2019)

That's fair toshiba, I agree with that.

I don't think it's unreasonable to fix known issues and for garages in the same dealership group to know what they have done on the same cars and their garages. Claiming no knowledge of the problem or fix does not sit well with me when they have fixed other cars.

I had no issues getting the seat sides/ airbags sorted. Surely this in the same category.


----------

